# fletching hitting sight



## walterbabe (Aug 11, 2005)

It seems that my fletching hits the bottom of my sight.I always have problems adjusting my sight in both axis and alot of times I end up modifying the brackets for this problem,I cannot lower it much more,I was wondering if I lower my peep if it would help or is there a steadfast measurement for the distance from nocking point to the peep..I have shot a bow since 1968 and have killed 5 bulls with a bow and I think I am a pretty good shot for an old set of eyes..walterbabe


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

If you raise your peep, you will be shooting high, now you can move your sight up. First though, you should check to see if the peep is at the right height...Close your eyes and draw back, anchor and open your eyes. If you can see through the peep without moving your head then its at the right height. Lets us know. Good luck.
GT


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Tell us more about your set-up too. What bow, arrow, etc are you shooting with the specs and measurements. Is your nock point too high, with arrow angling down? How high is you peep? Etc?


----------



## walterbabe (Aug 11, 2005)

*the walterbabes launcher...*

I shoot a mathews outback,with a trophy ridge sight,doodle drop rest and my peep is inserted in the string and tied off ,it doesn,t move and the bow string is a zebra...my old eyes need bigger fiber optic strands,I'm going to .027 fibers when they come...my nocking point is 3/16 " higher than rest, it is center shot and set up good,shoots very consistant...I'll have to measure everything tonite..more later and thanks..Walterbabe


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree with Goldtip. I had to change my anchor when switching from contacts to glasses, and had a problem like yours.


----------



## walterbabe (Aug 11, 2005)

*fletching not hitting sight!!!*

Thank ya to all who helped and contributed, my peep was 5 " above noc and I moved to 6.25 and re-adjusted sight...Man I must have been shooting with Apache draw,,I guess my neck will feel better now too!...I was shooting old V-Max 2300 arrows,The thin carbon ones and they are indestructible unless you loose one...This mathews shoots like a house afire,I only draw 29 " and set it just under 60 lbs, It shoots well at 70 too!Thanks Walterbabe


----------

